# 2011 Keystone Outback 230 Rs Travel Trailer W/garage



## Travelingtwosome2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Trailer is in excellent condition. Like new, everything in perfect working condition. No dings, dents, rips, tears, stains, etc. Non-smoker and no pets. We're a retired couple that used it for one trip this summer. 
½ ton towable. Garage accomodates a road bike, 2-3 dirt bikes or one ATV with space for lots of extra stuff. It's just over 27 feet with a back slide that is a KING sized bed. It has a three burner stove, oven, and microwave. Refrigerator opens separately from the freezer. The extra large awning is AUTOMATIC..one button opens and closes it. The bathroom has a tub with shower. The toilet is porcelain. It has a great AC and furnace. It comes with a Jensen TV, AM/FCD. 
Will include an Equalizer Sway Control Hitch! (worth $700.00)
Would be happy to send more pictures upon request. Manuals included. It's currently in mid-Missouri. Email me at [email protected]


----------

